# First ride for 2012



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Went for a ride on sat. All week it was in the upper 70's to low 80's. Sat was 45. I also managed to sprain my ankle.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!!! :rockn:


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> NICE!!! :rockn:


X2! nice video


----------

